# How to store fresh wood



## themoffittman (Apr 17, 2009)

In the past, I've always purchased hickory wood in big bags and stored it outside in a plastic storage bin (and still in the bag).

Last summer, for the first time, I got some fresh maple wood.  I cut it into chunks and let it sit outside to dry in the sun for a month or so.  Then, to store it, I put it all in a plastic bin and left it outside. 

I did't get to do any smoking this winter (sorry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )...but just yesterday I opened up the bin to find the wood discolored, moldy (the white AND the green) and littered with small bugs.  Lots of condensation in the bin as well.

I have access to some fresh apple wood and don't want to make the same mistakes.  Where did I go wrong?  What is the best way to store the wood?

Thanks ... this my first post here, by the way!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-BRIAN


----------



## rivet (Apr 17, 2009)

The best way to store chunks as it sounds as you want to do is to keep them out of the rain, out of too much sun and with good air circulation. This is VERY important, as you learned by your plastic bin experience. 

Take a look at what is probably about the best way to store, short of a temp and humidity controlled room. This is ALX's way, and a darn excellent one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75057

Hope this helps you and good luck.


----------



## themoffittman (Apr 17, 2009)

That does look pretty kick-ass.  My difficulty lies in the fact that I pretty much _have_ to store my wood outside...the garage is too crowded, the basement too humid and I don't have a shed of any sort.  I wonder if some sort of basket, kept off the ground and under a roof of some sort (just to keep rain and sun off) would work as well.  That way it would get plenty of air and stay relatively dry.

Any other ideas folks?

Thank you to Rivet for the suggestion and the link!


----------



## woodentrout (Apr 20, 2009)

Put your chunks in a wire basket on the south side of your shed and cover with some metal sheeting to keep rain and snow off.  Wood needs to breathe, and can take up to a year or more to be fully seasoned for smoking if originally cut green.  Best time to cut is early to mid winter.


----------



## garyt (Apr 20, 2009)

Just this morning a friend told me he puts his wood in the mesh bags that   onions come in and he hangs them in the garage, keeps them dry and off the ground and air can circulate through them. Seems like a good free way to do it and keeps them out of the way too


----------



## alx (Apr 20, 2009)

Both woodentrout and garyt ideas are excellent.When there is no room on my rack RIVET linked too-I store in my garden garage on a cheap poly/plastic shelf unit like this-which has plastic grates as shelves for air flow-something covered on top like this would work as well

I also store larger chunks like this on shelves for processing for later use.Removing bark and exposing wood speeds up drying and makes it easy to store-sunlight is not bad for speeding up drying/kills some mold


----------



## themoffittman (Apr 20, 2009)

I think I'm going to take the very same plastic bin (that my maple was ruined in), drill plenty of holes in the sides, drill a bunch more in the bottom (hopefully NOT compromise its structural integrity), put the wood in, put the lid on, cover with larger piece of plywood for rain sheltering.

To all of you who helped:

TANKS!!!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 21, 2009)

good airflow is the key


----------

